# Should i be worried about this?



## Steve Ojay (Aug 4, 2017)

Came to feed my chickens this morning and found about three of them with this. Two had it on one eye each and the third on her comb. Should i be worried about this? They've been vaccinated of fowl pox, just don't want to think or believe they got the pox. Kind of new in the business of raising chickens though. Would really appreciate your help guys.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Does the lesion on the comb look just like what is on the eyelid?

Are the pics of both the birds with the lesion below the eye? 

What I see is swelling I wouldn't expect to see. And if that is two of the birds in the pics the lesion is too similar from one to the other. This could be from another parasite.


----------



## Steve Ojay (Aug 4, 2017)

The lesion on the comb of the third hen looks almost the same as the one on the eyelid.

Didn't get the picture of the second bird.

Would get the pictures of the second and third birds when i get to the farm.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How about eye worm? Dawg?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The biggest challenge is where Steve lives. He'd be dealing with things we never dreamed of here. Besides the things we're familiar with like pox.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It's not eyeworm. 
It looks like it could be fowl pox under the eye and the bird scratched it due to irritation and it got infected. Antibiotics should help, perhaps amoxicillin given orally. 
Since they were vaccinated for fowl pox, it's possible that the web wing stick didnt take properly or it could be a different strain of pox which would cause the fowl pox vaccine to be ineffective.
If you could, please post pics of your other birds showing the fowl pox.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Ya think?
Pox vaccine is not a guarantee.


----------



## Steve Ojay (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks guys. But I think it's time to call in the vet, now am really worried. Just finished feeding them now and there seem to be three more cases of this thing; don't know what to call it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It's definitely dry pox. Since you've vaccinated for fowl pox, it could be canary or quail pox. There arnt any vaccines for these two strains.
Like I mentioned, it's also possible the vaccine was administered improperly. Or use of the vaccine with inadequate potency. Also it couldve been improperly stored or out of date.

There's not much a vet can do. I've dealt with dry fowl pox. It's best to let it run its course through your flock. It will go away in time on its own and your birds will get back to normal.
Since it's a virus, antibiotics are useless except for secondary infections such as the pustule
in your first photo under the chickens eye. You could get an antibiotic from your vet to give your bird in that instance if you wish.
Eggs are safe to eat, fowl pox is not transmittable to humans.

Keep an eye on your birds for wet fowl pox. Lesions will appear in the mouth. It's not likely your birds will get wet pox, immediately let us know if you see a bird with it.
Good luck.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

After seeing the others I have to agree with dawg that it's pox. I'd like to know if it gets worse. If it doesn't that means the vaccination did have some impact even if it is a form the vaccine doesn't stop.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

We have seen all kinds of pox here, not just the black spots that look like dirt. I've had a few varieties. I have never seen all have pox at the same time. I've seen a few have the common black spots at one time. Maybe 2 out of 20 chickens. But never any more than that. Whatever you have there looks contagious . I'm surprised they are all close to the eye. That could possibly be that the skin is more tender there. I would check the inner edge of their vent as well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think it might just be two that have it near the eye. But if it's not you might be onto something there.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It could simply be a mild strain of pox. I've seen that also.


----------



## Steve Ojay (Aug 4, 2017)

I would guess that about six of the birds have it so far out of the entire flock from my observation.

Is it ok to repeat the vaccination? or just let it be. My vet said he's out of town for two weeks. Thinking about bringing in someone else.

Another important question is what organic mosquito repellent can i use? been seeing alot of them around, don't want to use aerosol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Here's a link to a roo of mine that had an unusual bad case of pox.
https://www.chickenforum.com/threads/new-closeups-of-bumps.9639/


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pyrethrin is made from marigolds, I think. Problem is, when the sun hits it loses effectiveness very quickly.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Steve Ojay said:


> I would guess that about six of the birds have it so far out of the entire flock from my observation.
> 
> Is it ok to repeat the vaccination? or just let it be. My vet said he's out of town for two weeks. Thinking about bringing in someone else.
> 
> Another important question is what organic mosquito repellent can i use? been seeing alot of them around, don't want to use aerosol


The pox vaccine says not to use it on symptomatic birds. For the yard I use this yard spray that attaches to the hose and spray around where I keep my chickens. I think it helps.


----------



## Steve Ojay (Aug 4, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Pyrethrin is made from marigolds, I think. Problem is, when the sun hits it loses effectiveness very quickly.


Guess i would have to use at night.


----------



## Steve Ojay (Aug 4, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Here's a link to a roo of mine that had an unusual bad case of pox.
> https://www.chickenforum.com/threads/new-closeups-of-bumps.9639/


This is very unusual. How did it end?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Getting rid of mosquitos in the environment is not easy to do. First, try to eliminate standing water in your area. That could be anything that holds water; such as old tires, discarded containers, cans etc...
Ditches and mudpuddles would have to be sprayed







.
If you have coops, install window screen over vents. Window screen will stop all insects including sand gnats. I have screen over my vents as well as screen strips at the entrance to my coops.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

If you have electricity to the coop there is a mosquito trap called "Dynatrap" these cover anywhere from 1/2 acre to much more. We found one that covers a half acre at a surplus store for $37.50 which is a fraction of the cost at a wholesale club. They work great!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Steve Ojay said:


> This is very unusual. How did it end?


He died.


----------



## Steve Ojay (Aug 4, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> He died.


Oh... That's sad. After the suffering


----------



## Steve Ojay (Aug 4, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> If you have electricity to the coop there is a mosquito trap called "Dynatrap" these cover anywhere from 1/2 acre to much more. We found one that covers a half acre at a surplus store for $37.50 which is a fraction of the cost at a wholesale club. They work great!!


Using "Dynatrap" i would guess electricity has to be constant; if that's the case then am afraid this might not be very effective here.

I spend roughly $5 weekly on diesel to be able to pump water and the diesel lasts for just few hours.

The net thingy is my surest bet if it does not restrict the amount of fresh air coming into the coop.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess you live in another country? If you do, diseases could have very different strains than they do here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> I guess you live in another country? If you do, diseases could have very different strains than they do here.


And this is why I want the locator thingy back under our names. He lives in Nigeria.


----------

